# Flood photos you may not see on the news....



## shellfisch (Jan 14, 2011)

These photos are all taken around the Goodna area today. The brown sludge you see on the trees and the ground covers EVERYTHING...inside and out.
Clean up is gonna take a while....


----------



## harley0402 (Jan 14, 2011)

i posted some pictures of my town, fernvale, before and after on facebook. Look for mahalia logan and you can see the photos. My place still has no water or power. all good but, i hope everyone is safe.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 14, 2011)

Quite extraordinary! I'm still blown away by sokme of the images I've seen coming out of Queensland. Especially the places in Brisbane I was so familiar with when I lived there. I still can't believe a lot of what I've been seeing! Very tragic!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jan 16, 2011)

Michelle
We were at John's parents house yesterday (they live in Goodna). Silt/mud like that through everything. They've lost the lot! It's hard to go through this at any age, but this is the second time for them as they went under in '74 as well. This time however, they are in their mid 80's. I'll try to get Denver to post some pics later today. 
The day before we were at my nephew's. His house exactly the same and he lives in Basin Pocket. He lost everything as well. His house was totally under, with just his roof showing. 
We haven't been to my niece Julies as yet. She lives in East Ipswich and exactly the same. She's lost everything. She was in Sydney so she lost her car too.
What a nightmare this has been! 
My heart goes out to all those who've been effected by this disaster.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm off to Goodna today to Volunteer with some friends I organized. Hopefully we will be able to help.


----------



## Bradchip (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics...of a horrible time. 

This was Bulimba last tuesday morning around midnight. I thought it was going to break the banks but I don't think it did here. The amount of debris and untethered boats (slamming into already moored boats) was really quite incredible. None of these shots really do any justice to the speed and turbulence of the river. 






Decided to head up to Wilson's outlook at about 2am. The river was absolutely ROARING around the bend here.






And this is the aftermath. Taken at Nudgee beach yesterday. Horribly murky water...heaps of debris, and a part of the 300 meter city boardwalk floating in the background (a long way from where it's supposed to be).


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 16, 2011)

These are just a variety that are of my place and of others misfortunes and the POWER of mother nature when she wants to be ....

HOLE in WIDEBAYHIGHWAY ...up from Gympie besides the floods this also cut us off ..













FUN DAY leading up to the following when we were first hit by the flooding













after math of first flood around my place and others 

















Then she came again for another turn ,this time she came 500mt from our place ..this is the showgrounds just down the road from me ..













What some may not know is the sound of that force of water it is a real roaring noise ...so loud and obviously so powerful ..I have more pics but you get the rough idea ..


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 16, 2011)

some more pics...


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 16, 2011)

dosnt look like im getting into the substation on the widebay hwy for a while lol.


----------



## grannieannie (Jan 16, 2011)

The pain and damage is shocking....no doubt about it....but let's not forget the people of Brazil....500 dead in floods there !!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jan 16, 2011)

wow , crazy


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 16, 2011)

These pics were taken by a friend living in Grantham when the wave of water hit. He was pulled off of his roof hours later. 

As Grannieannie says, as bad as it is here in the Lockyer Valley with so many missing, Brasil has it worse, 500 dead is unfathomable.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just got back from Goodna today...was considerably worse than Kenmoore. 
I saw a park bench in a tree and a whole lot of human kindness.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 16, 2011)

wow, some devistating photos ... I just hope everyone is safe. 
here are a couple of photos from my place in Karalee, Ipswich. The spooky thing was, it was so calm as it took over everything.. there was nothing you could do. My neighbours lost everything, yet we only lost our rumpus room  I feel so sorry for the people that have lost everything.




gully in my street. there is a road under there...



my neighbours house ... lost everything. 



half of my backyard.



under my house. only a foot under water, thank god.



houses down the street. completely gone.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 16, 2011)

through there is the Warrigo highway and Australian Pharmaceutical Inc. 



Our gazeebo once the flood waters receded. (timer frame was one of the enclosures I was building)



Dads' shed, old cubby house and our caravan, all gone. Caravan floated though! tied her to a tree. water came up to a foot below the shed roof.



water tank at the gazeebo



old sheep shed in our backyard.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 16, 2011)

The original photo's that Michelle posted are from a close family friends newly built unit complex in Goodna. He had just finished building 16 units, only for them to go under. The damage bill is about $1,000,000 or so - that will replace the gyprock ceiling and walls, insulation, door frames and doors, electrical fittings, bathrooms and kitchens. 

The truly amazing thing is that despite that absolute destruction, with the volunteer help we had all 16 units completely gutted in a day and a half. It was just mind boggling. The amount of volunteers is actually becoming a problem down there, with hundreds of people with good intentions getting in the way. We ended up turning people away.


----------



## najanaja (Jan 16, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Just got back from Goodna today...was considerably worse than Kenmoore.
> I saw a park bench in a tree and a whole lot of human kindness.


 
like this you mean?


----------



## Virides (Jan 16, 2011)

We volunteered today down in West End. Lifting fridges and all that out/back in. Penny was also there on saturday at St.Lucia and said the mud was about a foot thick (sometimes in the houses aswell). Most of the work on the street was done but still people were taking up our offers of help.

Despite having fewer people helping out, there were still others going around in "food vans" giving out sandwiches and muffins. It was like as if people talked to you like you were friends and not the "awkward silence" you think you would get. I feel like going out there tomorrow again, but, I have to work.

All of us don't live in the areas affected, and I am normally a very helpful person, so I just felt like I was obliged to do so


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 16, 2011)

> like this you mean?



That's the exact chair!


----------



## najanaja (Jan 17, 2011)

what got me the most,,

wasnt the look of total disaster,, which was bad..

But the smell of the mud, it stank so bad, was absalutely rotten at times,,


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 18, 2011)

> The original photo's that Michelle posted are from a close family friends newly built unit complex in Goodna. He had just finished building 16 units, only for them to go under. The damage bill is about $1,000,000 or so - that will replace the gyprock ceiling and walls, insulation, door frames and doors, electrical fittings, bathrooms and kitchens.



I met your mates mom today, she's a Greyhound trainer that races at Albion where I work. Small world.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

ahh did anyone see the skip bin on tha roof , what a place to put it i know people get nasty about skip bins these days but on tha roof !!

makes it kinda of hard to place ur rubbish in !!!

but least you dont need to hire one its a freebie just fill it with rubbish and let them collect it -
they must be a good company delivering when the floods were still flooding thats great service

---------- Post added 18-Jan-11 at 11:29 AM ----------

[View attachment 182009
old sheep shed in our backyard.[/QUOTE]

trouble did ya get free sheep with the sheep shed not so bad -


----------



## Recharge (Jan 18, 2011)

so much of Brisbane and outer areas, developed KNOWING they were flood areas.. damn council and damn developers should pay for it.
and they KEEP developing low low laying areas too!, next flood will be far worse just because so many more will lose everything. grrr
they should never have allowed low set houses in so many suburbs would have saved a lot of heart ache.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 18, 2011)

Jannico said:


> I met your mates mom today, she's a Greyhound trainer that races at Albion where I work. Small world.


 
Are you sure? His Dad is 83 and was down there helping with the clean-up.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep she was pretty old and she I.D'ed you


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, maybe I have met her haha. I've known the rest of his family since before I can remember...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 18, 2011)

She said that too. 
It was good to hear from her that you got it all done.


----------

